# 24-0 ?



## Dominic (Jan 6, 2022)

*24-0 (W) Littlerock vs. Desert*
On 12/6, the Littlerock varsity soccer team won their home non-conference game against Desert (Edwards AFB, CA) by a score of 24-0.

Desert0

Littlerock24

Final
Box Score
Dec 7, 2021 @ 2:23am
*Stats Updated*
Littlerock's stats have been entered for the 24-0 win vs. Desert on 12/6/2021 4:30 PM.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 6, 2022)

Man... up 3 touchdowns and still went for the field goal.


----------



## Phoenix Soccer Dad (Jan 6, 2022)

No mercy rule?  In AZ they adopted one two years ago ... after 60 minutes if a team is up by 8 goals the match is over.


----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2022)

Dominic said:


> *24-0 (W) Littlerock vs. Desert*
> On 12/6, the Littlerock varsity soccer team won their home non-conference game against Desert (Edwards AFB, CA) by a score of 24-0.
> 
> Desert0
> ...


But only 8 in the second half.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a friend who coaches HS soccer.  We discussed the topic of blowouts a little while ago.  In short, the coach for the winning team will eventually pay for the price for such poor sportsmanship.  They all know each other. The have to deal with each other on a regular basis and there will be a time when the coach of the losing team will get his revenge.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jan 7, 2022)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I have a friend who coaches HS soccer.  We discussed the topic of blowouts a little while ago.  In short, the coach for the winning team will eventually pay for the price for such poor sportsmanship.  They all know each other. The have to deal with each other on a regular basis and there will be a time when the coach of the losing team will get his revenge.


He might need to move school to achieve that.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jan 7, 2022)

My daughter’s HS team won a few games by 7, 8 goals this year.  Hated to watch those games.  Seems like it never fails that by the tail end of the game the team getting blown out gets really aggravated and things get very chippy.


----------



## Cruzer (Jan 7, 2022)

All fun and games till someone gets hurt for the season/life trying to make that 25th goal....


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 7, 2022)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> He might need to move school to achieve that.


They are not in the same league, but they are 30 miles apart and have played each other in the past.  I would bet the losing coach will get a chance, eventually.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2022)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> They are not in the same league, but they are 30 miles apart and have played each other in the past.  I would bet the losing coach will get a chance, eventually.








						Teams - Desert Scorpions Soccer (Edwards AFB, CA)
					

Find content for all Desert Scorpions' Soccer teams covered by MaxPreps over the years.




					www.maxpreps.com


----------



## twoclubpapa (Jan 7, 2022)

Surf Zombie said:


> My daughter’s HS team won a few games by 7, 8 goals this year.  Hated to watch those games.  Seems like it never fails that by the tail end of the game the team getting blown out gets really aggravated and things get very chippy.


I had a blow-out boys varsity HS game earlier this week. My partner and I had discussed this possibility before the game and the need to be aware of the temperature of the game as it wore on so we could protect players from chippy play. The game proceeded peacefully with few fouls and no injuries but we were prepared if things had been different.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jan 7, 2022)

It is what it is when you have a big mismatch like this.  There really isn't a good way to handle it.  I personally find it equally insulting when the winning team purposely passed up open shots to keep the score low.

It's all good as long as after each goal, the winning team behave more like Barry Sanders than USWNT vs Thailand in WC.


----------



## soccer dude (Jan 15, 2022)

I have a different perspective on this.  Our high school wins most of its games too, some games by 6 or more goals.  I have no sympathy for the other schools because they have thousands of students to pick from.  This is a coaching issue of not enough recruiting.  I used to be a coach and I would spend weekends scouting and recruiting for my teams and always found good players.  High school coaches should NOT be coaching if they aren't willing to put out the effort to recruit better.   All high schools have good players and a lot of them won't play for crappy teams.  So, change the landscape of your high school and start a better program.  Note that this theory of mine doesn't apply to small schools of say 1,000 or fewer students where pickings are small.   Want a good example, Harvard-westlake with 1600 students is #1 is CA D1.  That's damn good recruiting.


----------



## Yak (Jan 16, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> I have a different perspective on this.  Our high school wins most of its games too, some games by 6 or more goals.  I have no sympathy for the other schools because they have thousands of students to pick from.  This is a coaching issue of not enough recruiting.  I used to be a coach and I would spend weekends scouting and recruiting for my teams and always found good players.  High school coaches should NOT be coaching if they aren't willing to put out the effort to recruit better.   All high schools have good players and a lot of them won't play for crappy teams.  So, change the landscape of your high school and start a better program.  Note that this theory of mine doesn't apply to small schools of say 1,000 or fewer students where pickings are small.   Want a good example, Harvard-westlake with 1600 students is #1 is CA D1.  That's damn good recruiting.


Of course it's illegal for high schools to recruit athletes.  One of my players decided to go to a HS with a strong soccer program but that's not the same as active recruitment.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 16, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> I have a different perspective on this.  Our high school wins most of its games too, some games by 6 or more goals.  I have no sympathy for the other schools because they have thousands of students to pick from.  This is a coaching issue of not enough recruiting.  I used to be a coach and I would spend weekends scouting and recruiting for my teams and always found good players.  High school coaches should NOT be coaching if they aren't willing to put out the effort to recruit better.   All high schools have good players and a lot of them won't play for crappy teams.  So, change the landscape of your high school and start a better program.  Note that this theory of mine doesn't apply to small schools of say 1,000 or fewer students where pickings are small.   Want a good example, Harvard-westlake with 1600 students is #1 is CA D1.  That's damn good recruiting.


Harvard Westlake is a power magnet. It’s the top feeder school for the ivies in Los Angeles. Has high ranked chess, debate and math teams. Has power teams in numerous sports.  The competition though is brutal and unless your kid is ready for the grind I wouldn’t put them there. Other schools typically don’t have the knack and resources to focus on more than one thing. For example mater dei is a bigger football powerhouse than most Texas schools and also does basketball. Cathedral does boys soccer. Sierra canyon basketball.



Yak said:


> Of course it's illegal for high schools to recruit athletes.  One of my players decided to go to a HS with a strong soccer program but that's not the same as active recruitment.


Many private and religious schools actively recruit for their marquee programs in both academics and athletics by offering financial scholarships (sometimes full rides in the guise of financial aid) and testing waivers. Since soccer isn’t recruited from high school as much you don’t see it as crazy. But the football scene is crazy with schools even arranging free housing for students who have to commute from far away. Cheer is a close second for craziness.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> Harvard Westlake is a power magnet. It’s the top feeder school for the ivies in Los Angeles. Has high ranked chess, debate and math teams. Has power teams in numerous sports.  The competition though is brutal and unless your kid is ready for the grind I wouldn’t put them there. Other schools typically don’t have the knack and resources to focus on more than one thing. For example mater dei is a bigger football powerhouse than most Texas schools and also does basketball. Cathedral does boys soccer. Sierra canyon basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> Many private and religious schools actively recruit for their marquee programs in both academics and athletics by offering financial scholarships (sometimes full rides in the guise of financial aid) and testing waivers. Since soccer isn’t recruited from high school as much you don’t see it as crazy. But the football scene is crazy with schools even arranging free housing for students who have to commute from far away. Cheer is a close second for craziness.


A few years ago Oaks Christian in Thousand Oaks was mentioned in Ventura County newspaper reports when some young football player bragged about his scholarship, apparently not realizing it was supposed to be kept quiet.  Football and basketball recruiting makes sense -- I can't see much motive for soccer scholarships, except perhaps for small private schools looking for a gem to brag about.


----------



## soccer dude (Jan 16, 2022)

When I said "recruiting" I meant recruiting from within your own high school.  Most high schools have thousands of students of which very good soccer players can be recruited.  The top players (at your high school) may need some sweet talking to come out.  That is totally legal and what I meant to say above.  I never encourage recruiting outside of your high school of which some coaches have been fired over.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> When I said "recruiting" I meant recruiting from within your own high school.  Most high schools have thousands of students of which very good soccer players can be recruited.  The top players (at your high school) may need some sweet talking to come out.  That is totally legal and what I meant to say above.  I never encourage recruiting outside of your high school of which some coaches have been fired over.


I doubt that would make much difference.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 16, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> When I said "recruiting" I meant recruiting from within your own high school.  Most high schools have thousands of students of which very good soccer players can be recruited.  The top players (at your high school) may need some sweet talking to come out.  That is totally legal and what I meant to say above.  I never encourage recruiting outside of your high school of which some coaches have been fired over.


It depends on the purpose of having a school sports program.

If your school is primarily a minor league football team, I get it.  Maybe you can play against IMG.  Good luck.  Hope you send a kid to Alabama.

But if the sports are there for character development, I don't see the point.  What are the non-club kids going to think when they show up for tryouts and every slot goes to the club kids you recruited?


----------



## soccer dude (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm only talking soccer here.  A varsity soccer team in high school should ONLY have club players.  I don't even remember a time when a non-club player made our varsity team, being a D1 team.  So, to answer your question.  I don't care what non-club kids think.  A coach's job should be to recruit(from own high school) the best players period.  I would expect a good coach to recruit prior to tryouts though so that you get the best of the best at tryouts.  So, the non-club kids would know pretty quick that they're not cut out for this team and perhaps make the JV team.  If it were late in the season, I agree, this to be unfair to the other kids but that's what I'm saying here.


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 17, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> I'm only talking soccer here.  A varsity soccer team in high school should ONLY have club players.  I don't even remember a time when a non-club player made our varsity team, being a D1 team.  So, to answer your question.  I don't care what non-club kids think.  A coach's job should be to recruit(from own high school) the best players period.  I would expect a good coach to recruit prior to tryouts though so that you get the best of the best at tryouts.  So, the non-club kids would know pretty quick that they're not cut out for this team and perhaps make the JV team.  If it were late in the season, I agree, this to be unfair to the other kids but that's what I'm saying here.


Sure but that’s not what Harvard westake is doing. It’s a magnet drawing the best of the best of the best (with honors) in various activities. That’s why it’s able to punch way over its size.

on the one hand it’s a great way to get looks and attention (even in soccer) since the counselors have pathways into all the top universities.  On the other hand the competition is brutal if you know you have 50 kids with grades and qualifications for Harvard college but only 20 or so get in because of the cap. The saying goes Harvard could take its entire freshman class from a handful of schools including Harvard Westlake on the west coast and philips Andover on the East. Pressure cooker.


----------



## graciesdad (Jan 17, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> Sure but that’s not what Harvard westake is doing. It’s a magnet drawing the best of the best of the best (with honors) in various activities. That’s why it’s able to punch way over its size.
> 
> on the one hand it’s a great way to get looks and attention (even in soccer) since the counselors have pathways into all the top universities.  On the other hand the competition is brutal if you know you have 50 kids with grades and qualifications for Harvard college but only 20 or so get in because of the cap. The saying goes Harvard could take its entire freshman class from a handful of schools including Harvard Westlake on the west coast and philips Andover on the East. Pressure cooker.


We have at least 5 club players on my DD's JV team. There is a JV and Varsity with about 40 players split between the 2 teams. Competition for playing time is tough. Hard decision to play JV and play the whole game or play varsity and hope for a couple of minutes.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> I'm only talking soccer here.  A varsity soccer team in high school should ONLY have club players.  I don't even remember a time when a non-club player made our varsity team, being a D1 team.  So, to answer your question.  I don't care what non-club kids think.  A coach's job should be to recruit(from own high school) the best players period.  I would expect a good coach to recruit prior to tryouts though so that you get the best of the best at tryouts.  So, the non-club kids would know pretty quick that they're not cut out for this team and perhaps make the JV team.  If it were late in the season, I agree, this to be unfair to the other kids but that's what I'm saying here.


It’s quite clear that you don’t care what the non-club high school kids think.  I am sure many coaches think the same way.

That, in itself, is an excellent argument for cancelling varsity sports programs and using the fields for intramurals.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 17, 2022)

espola said:


> A few years ago Oaks Christian in Thousand Oaks was mentioned in Ventura County newspaper reports when some young football player bragged about his scholarship, apparently not realizing it was supposed to be kept quiet.  Football and basketball recruiting makes sense -- I can't see much motive for soccer scholarships, except perhaps for small private schools looking for a gem to brag about.


I know a few girls on scholarship at high caliber private schools in LA.  Just because you can’t see it (likely because your kid(s) aged out decades ago) doesn’t mean it isn’t happening.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> It’s quite clear that you don’t care what the non-club high school kids think.  I am sure many coaches think the same way.
> 
> That, in itself, is an excellent argument for cancelling varsity sports programs and using the fields for intramurals.


Why?  Since some kids can’t make the cut (typically non club players) than those who can should suffer?  Is this more of your, “punish the majority for the benefit of the minority, everyone should get a trophy” wokeness principles?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 17, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> I'm only talking soccer here.  A varsity soccer team in high school should ONLY have club players.  I don't even remember a time when a non-club player made our varsity team, being a D1 team.  So, to answer your question.  I don't care what non-club kids think.  A coach's job should be to recruit(from own high school) the best players period.  I would expect a good coach to recruit prior to tryouts though so that you get the best of the best at tryouts.  So, the non-club kids would know pretty quick that they're not cut out for this team and perhaps make the JV team.  If it were late in the season, I agree, this to be unfair to the other kids but that's what I'm saying here.


It must be nice to have thousands of students to choose from each year.  Little Laguna Beach was moved up to D1 girls soccer this year for some reason that has my head still scratched.  Not fair is understatement but life is not always fair.  We play with school pride and make no excuses.  Our coach recruits hard to find any girl athlete willing to ball for a few months and club is not required.  We had a player two years ago that was a star at track and she just played soccer for school spirit and boy was she good.  On a side note, I think all private schools should play in their own league and have their own CIF Private School Playoffs.  I know many players that get "financial full rides" and then go beat up on public schools and act like their the champs.  Ya right, totally unfair and total bullshit, moo!!!  Bring it on Goliath....lol....


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Why?  Since some kids can’t make the cut (typically non club players) than those who can should suffer?  Is this more of your, “punish the majority for the benefit of the minority, everyone should get a trophy” wokeness principles?


Since when are club soccer athletes a majority?

All of varsity athletics combined are perhaps 10% of the school.   You're asking the school to dedicate 90% of a scarce resource to 10% of kids.

If it comes down to a vote, good luck.  The AYSO parents have you outnumbered ten to one.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 17, 2022)

At least on the boys side, an unintended benefit of MLS Next's policy against its players participating in high school soccer is that it has opened up some slots on the HS teams for regular club players to get a chance to be major contributors and for players who just want to play in HS to get a chance to make the roster. It probably hasn't had as much effect in Orange County or the South Bay because most of the club programs are not MLS Next (although Strikers move to MLS Next certainly took out some players), but it is definitely evident in LA and the City Section. This is true in LA private schools as well. There are definitely strong MLS Next players at Loyola and other good private school soccer programs in the area that aren't playing HS and that has opened spots for other kids.


----------



## whatithink (Jan 17, 2022)

Dargle said:


> At least on the boys side, an unintended benefit of MLS Next's policy against its players participating in high school soccer is that it has opened up some slots on the HS teams for regular club players to get a chance to be major contributors and for players who just want to play in HS to get a chance to make the roster. It probably hasn't had as much effect in Orange County or the South Bay because most of the club programs are not MLS Next (although Strikers move to MLS Next certainly took out some players), but it is definitely evident in LA and the City Section. This is true in LA private schools as well. There are definitely strong MLS Next players at Loyola and other good private school soccer programs in the area that aren't playing HS and that has opened spots for other kids.


Here in AZ, you see a lot of seniors who are on MLS Next teams quit them once HS soccer tryouts start (Nov). Its spread across multiple schools and they are quitting multiple teams, i.e. it seems to be pervasive. Basically they want to play HS ball with their buddies.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Since when are club soccer athletes a majority?
> 
> All of varsity athletics combined are perhaps 10% of the school.   You're asking the school to dedicate 90% of a scarce resource to 10% of kids.
> 
> If it comes down to a vote, good luck.  The AYSO parents have you outnumbered ten to one.


No coach will hold an election to select his roster.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2022)

whatithink said:


> Here in AZ, you see a lot of seniors who are on MLS Next teams quit them once HS soccer tryouts start (Nov). Its spread across multiple schools and they are quitting multiple teams, i.e. it seems to be pervasive. Basically they want to play HS ball with their buddies.


That used to happen with players in the boys DA program in San Diego County.  Once a player has set up his college plans and it becomes obvious that there is no pro or national team in his future, there is little incentive to give up playing his Senior year in HS where he will probably be a starting stud.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Since when are club soccer athletes a majority?
> 
> All of varsity athletics combined are perhaps 10% of the school.   You're asking the school to dedicate 90% of a scarce resource to 10% of kids.
> 
> If it comes down to a vote, good luck.  The AYSO parents have you outnumbered ten to one.


It won’t even get that far.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> It won’t even get that far.


No, probably not.  

The vote happens when it’s time to decide whether to build sports fields at all.  When that happens, you’re going to need the intramural and AYSO people on your side.  If all those kids quit sports because they fail at trouts, don’t expect their parents to help lobby for stadium lights.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> No, probably not.
> 
> The vote happens when it’s time to decide whether to build sports fields at all.  When that happens, you’re going to need the intramural and AYSO people on your side.  If all those kids quit sports because they fail at trouts, don’t expect their parents to help lobby for stadium lights.


For that matter, you also have a vote when it’s time to build the new science wing by expanding into the sports fields.

If 30% of the school thinks of the grass as the intramural space, you might save it.  If everyone thinks of it as the varsity practice field, say goodbye to your grass.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> No, probably not.
> 
> The vote happens when it’s time to decide whether to build sports fields at all.  When that happens, you’re going to need the intramural and AYSO people on your side.  If all those kids quit sports because they fail at trouts, don’t expect their parents to help lobby for stadium lights.


Your viewpoint is narrow and self serving.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Your viewpoint is narrow and self serving.


Your viewpoint falls short of being self-serving.  Long term, it is self-defeating.

You can’t maintain public support for sports by excluding 90% of students.  Eventually, someone is going to propose putting buildings on that grass.  Teacher housing, or portable classrooms.  If only 10% of kids ever get to use the grass, who is going to be on your side?


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Your viewpoint falls short of being self-serving.  Long term, it is self-defeating.
> 
> You can’t maintain public support for sports by excluding 90% of students.  Eventually, someone is going to propose putting buildings on that grass.  Teacher housing, or portable classrooms.  If only 10% of kids ever get to use the grass, who is going to be on your side?


Do you grade your students work or does everyone pass because you don’t want anyone to be left out?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> No, probably not.
> 
> The vote happens when it’s time to decide whether to build sports fields at all.  When that happens, you’re going to need the intramural and AYSO people on your side.  If all those kids quit sports because they fail at trouts, don’t expect their parents to help lobby for stadium lights.


Just to verify. Your talking about AYSO parents whose children are in high school, right?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Do you grade your students work or does everyone pass because you don’t want anyone to be left out?


We re discussing access, not honors.   You should be asking whether I allow bad math students into my room.  

Poor mathematicians are welcome in my room, and I teach them.  

Can you say the same about poor athletes being welcome on school sports fields?


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> We re discussing access, not honors.   You should be asking whether I allow bad math students into my room.
> 
> Poor mathematicians are welcome in my room, and I teach them.
> 
> Can you say the same about poor athletes being welcome on school sports fields?


Soccer PE


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Soccer PE


No one goes to school board meetings to save the PE fields.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> No one goes to school board meetings to save the PE fields.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> We re discussing access, not honors.   You should be asking whether I allow bad math students into my room.
> 
> Poor mathematicians are welcome in my room, and I teach them.
> 
> Can you say the same about poor athletes being welcome on school sports fields?


Ok…let me ask this way.  Do you let poor math students join the Competitive math team?


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> No one goes to school board meetings to save the PE fields.


If there were no Competitive sports teams there would be no fields to PE.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Ok…let me ask this way.  Do you let poor math students join the Competitive math team?


Better question.

Actually, the answer was yes.  Someone else taught the top group.  I taught the middle and lower.  Bottom group was pure opt-in with no tryouts.  All three got the same number of practices.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Better question.
> 
> Actually, the answer was yes.  Someone else taught the top group.  I taught the middle and lower.  Bottom group was pure opt-in with no tryouts.  All three got the same number of practices.


Familiar format.  
So what is the complaint about High School sports again?  It’s not inclusive enough for you?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Familiar format.
> So what is the complaint about High School sports again?  It’s not inclusive enough for you?


Of course it isn't inclusive.  Most schools never give a second thought to the kids who don't make the team.  

It's the same for competitive math.  I wound up coaching the second and third tier because no one else wanted to do it.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Of course it isn't inclusive.  Most schools never give a second thought to the kids who don't make the team.
> 
> It's the same for competitive math.  I wound up coaching the second and third tier because no one else wanted to do it.


So do away with it so your DD (whom I assume plays competitive soccer) doesn’t even have the chance to play?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> So do away with it so your DD (whom I assume plays competitive soccer) doesn’t even have the chance to play?


I'm not saying cancel varsity, or even change it.

But, if you have extra kids at tryouts, create something for them, too.  Expand JV or divide them into IM teams.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> I'm not saying cancel varsity, or even change it.
> 
> But, if you have extra kids at tryouts, create something for them, too.  Expand JV or divide them into IM teams.


That's soccer PE.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 17, 2022)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Just to verify. Your talking about AYSO parents whose children are in high school, right?





dad4 said:


> No, probably not.
> 
> The vote happens when it’s time to decide whether to build sports fields at all.  When that happens, you’re going to need the intramural and AYSO people on your side.  If all those kids quit sports because they fail at trouts, don’t expect their parents to help lobby for stadium lights.


I live adjacent to the place where AYSO was first incepted. By the time any AYSO players is in high school they are the minority anywhere. Therefore parental input from that group is a fraction when compared to club. Even in its home town AYSO is no longer king because they have abused their privilege and the cities/districts they once built relations are now sour. I have had two good friends work for AYSO at its highest levels and they walked away from them with the understanding AYSO is nothing more than a facade.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2022)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I live adjacent to the place where AYSO was first incepted. By the time any AYSO players is in high school they are the minority anywhere. Therefore parental input from that group is a fraction when compared to club. Even in its home town AYSO is no longer king because they have abused their privilege and the cities/districts they once built relations are now sour. I have had two good friends work for AYSO at its highest levels and they walked away from them with the understanding AYSO is nothing more than a facade.


Where my kids played, we didn't have an AYSO program, but the local club had a recreational soccer branch that was similar.  The rec side usually had about twice as many players as the competitive side and played other teams in the club or nearby rec programs.  The numbers really dropped off once the kids got to high school age, however, so Presidio League organized county-wide leagues for those who wanted to continue.


----------



## soccer dude (Jan 18, 2022)

Ellejustus said:


> It must be nice to have thousands of students to choose from each year.  Little Laguna Beach was moved up to D1 girls soccer this year for some reason that has my head still scratched.  Not fair is understatement but life is not always fair.  We play with school pride and make no excuses.  Our coach recruits hard to find any girl athlete willing to ball for a few months and club is not required.  We had a player two years ago that was a star at track and she just played soccer for school spirit and boy was she good.  On a side note, I think all private schools should play in their own league and have their own CIF Private School Playoffs.  I know many players that get "financial full rides" and then go beat up on public schools and act like their the champs.  Ya right, totally unfair and total bullshit, moo!!!  Bring it on Goliath....lol....


Laguna Beach is stacked with soccer players.  I know coaches personally down there when we played for West Coast ECNL.  I would assume public high school should have at least 2K students to qualify for D1 though.  Private schools have more $$ to recruit so I wouldn't expect limits there.  Again Harvard Westlake state champs last year with 1600 students.


----------



## soccer dude (Jan 18, 2022)

Ellejustus said:


> It must be nice to have thousands of students to choose from each year.  Little Laguna Beach was moved up to D1 girls soccer this year for some reason that has my head still scratched.  Not fair is understatement but life is not always fair.  We play with school pride and make no excuses.  Our coach recruits hard to find any girl athlete willing to ball for a few months and club is not required.  We had a player two years ago that was a star at track and she just played soccer for school spirit and boy was she good.  On a side note, I think all private schools should play in their own league and have their own CIF Private School Playoffs.  I know many players that get "financial full rides" and then go beat up on public schools and act like their the champs.  Ya right, totally unfair and total bullshit, moo!!!  Bring it on Goliath....lol....


And I disagree with you (humbly of course) that we should have separate divisions.  How many parents thought that girls ECNL should have played girls Academy teams when Academy was so popular a few years ago?  Both sides were claiming they were the best and no one ever knew the truth because the admins refused to give in.  How stupid was it to have an ECNL champion and an Academy champion?  I want to know who is "the" champion across all divisions.  Then it means something.  You know that if you win D1 CIF, then you are the best across all big schools.  I like it.


----------



## soccer dude (Jan 18, 2022)

dad4 said:


> I'm not saying cancel varsity, or even change it.
> 
> But, if you have extra kids at tryouts, create something for them, too.  Expand JV or divide them into IM teams.


I agree with you.  Our very good D1 high school has 3 teams, Varsity, JV and Frosh/Soph.  That alone is about 80 players.  I would say the only ones who can't make one of those teams are AYSO players who aren't very good.  I don't like leaving players out either but no one would show up (besides the parents) when IM teams play (4th team) when 3 other better teams are playing.  Have you even seen the stands when a JV team is playing?  It's pathetic.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 18, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> I agree with you.  Our very good D1 high school has 3 teams, Varsity, JV and Frosh/Soph.  That alone is about 80 players.  I would say the only ones who can't make one of those teams are AYSO players who aren't very good.  I don't like leaving players out either but no one would show up (besides the parents) when IM teams play (4th team) when 3 other better teams are playing.  Have you even seen the stands when a JV team is playing?  It's pathetic.


All true.  You won't fill the stands for an IM game.

Bottom tier games are for the players, not the spectators.   That's ok.  As long as the kids show up, it's worth doing.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 18, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> Laguna Beach is stacked with soccer players.  I know coaches personally down there when we played for West Coast ECNL.  I would assume public high school should have at least 2K students to qualify for D1 though.  Private schools have more $$ to recruit so I wouldn't expect limits there.  Again Harvard Westlake state champs last year with 1600 students.


We have 900 students vs 2500 dude.  Its unfair but we can't do anything about it.  Someone at CIF headquarters decided because?  What qualifies a school of under 1000 and lost in first round in D2 the year before to be rewarded with the big call up to D1?  No way we should be in D1 girls soccer and Private school should be in their own league.  Come on man, their stacked and pull all over Socal.  I still remember when Capo lost Tom Lewis to Mater Dei in hoops.  He was one of the first big time steals for GM.  If Tom stays at Capo, Capo goes down at the #1 team of all time in OC, moo.  Call brothers and the Decasis bros and no one beats that team. Trust me, I had to guard these guys.  Tom had a nice touch but he still pissed off the Capo fans and the South OC public vs Private school was started.  I'm all for private schools, but not for playoffs with public schools.  It's unfair.  BTW, Harvard Westlake is really good and a it;s a fantastic school.  Awesome fields too.  I love that team and super proud of them.  Best top to bottom. Marina and CDM D2 and little LB D1?  Please........I'm just kidding kind of.  We played Newport tonight with 30% of our team sick or injured.  It is what it is and wo go out and do the best you can.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Jan 18, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> Have you even seen the stands when a JV team is playing?  It's pathetic.


Depends greatly on the school(s).  I worked the J. Serra at Mater Dei girls JV game this afternoon and was impressed by the number of spectators for both teams. The quality of the play was better than some varsity games I've seen.


----------

